# What's your favorite big trout lure and why?



## Hueyfisher

I thought it might be fun to ask everyone what lure(s) you use when fishing specifically for a big trout!!
Thought we could keep it to your top 3 and where you fish them.

I know we will get a ton of large topwaters, swim baits, corky's, etc. But what the heck there are more lures on the market today than ever before. So I thought it was worth a shot.

1) I use a giant broken back yo-zuri and work it very slow. Nothing over 25" yet but I have had some big girls follow it all the way to me!!! 

2) Corky Super devil - 25" so far is my biggest, but I have caught a few.

3) Rapala Broken Back- Ed Special, as well as a larger chrome and black model, and bone color model that are not modified like the Ed.

Honorable mention - corky fat boy sinking and floater, but I lack the confidence to use them enough to get the feel for them...

Why these? I consistently catch larger fish in the colder waters with these, and also tend to use these and rarely give other reputable big trout lures a chance!! Something I need to change!

I fish POC, but have recently starting going down to the Upper Laguna down to Baffin. Plan to hit E Matty and down to Mansfield this year.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62

You pretty much covered your own thread buddy. All good choices. Not much left. Tight lines....


----------



## Stumpgrinder1

Elephants eat peanuts. My biggest trout in my career have come on plain old bass assassins and mirrolure base models


----------



## corykj

Corky Fatboy or floater depending on depth
KWiggler Willow Tail or Ball Tail depending on depth
Gambler Flappin Shad if all else fails


----------



## Hueyfisher

What is the decision point on using a Paul Brown SoftDine or Soft Dine XL vs a corky fat boy? Is it merely the rattle being the difference? Seems like other than the rattle they are almost identical. Just curious!


----------



## corykj

Hueyfisher said:


> What is the decision point on using a Paul Brown SoftDine or Soft Dine XL vs a corky fat boy? Is it merely the rattle being the difference? Seems like other than the rattle they are almost identical. Just curious!


The profile is different and for a purpose. The old adage 'elephants eat peanuts' applies to this. If I'm getting short struck on a Fatboy, I'll tie on a softdine xl. It's like everything else.... 86% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## Jmandel1218

Down South in 1/8 ounce. Hard to beat a blow up on a one knocker though.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Elephants eat peanuts.


This is my new favorite expression for the advice to use small lures to catch large fish!


----------



## TopWaterPlugger

I prefer using a Top Water plug.... hence my name.... I would rather catch them on top... its my enjoyment to watch the blow up...


----------



## Jmandel1218

Down South strikes again!!


----------



## Hueyfisher

For some reason the pics posted aren't showing up??
I use DSL's all the time myself and like them an awful lot!!!
Totally agree on topwater bite..just a huge fun factor.

Growing up in FW bass fishing, crappie, sandbass, etc My Granddad always told me to downsize baits and slow down the presentation after coldfronts. 


But in Trophy Trout Fishing during the winter, it just seems that the bigger baits worked slowly tend to catch the larger girls vs smaller size. So while I agree that downsizing can be critical at certain times, from experience I just haven't seen it as big of a factor for big girls during the colder months like I have experience in fresh water. But again, I am not in a trophy trout location doing my fishing. If I were in E Matty or Baffin, or down in Mansfield I may end up changing my mind!!!


----------



## Sea Striker Jingo

Mirrolure mirrodine. Always have luck with.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny9

Have 3 trophy 10 lb on the wall. Producers Topwater Ghost


----------



## Jkmoore03

Johnny9 said:


> Have 3 trophy 10 lb on the wall. Producers Topwater Ghost


Pics????


----------



## Ryan H.

Mirrodine, Badonkadonk, or GrassWalker

Or maybe just a good silver/gold Spoon. . . .


----------



## jrab

Kelly Wigglers bone diamond ball tail shad 1/8th personal best over 29â€ 8 1/4#

Bone one knocker/or white skitter walk

Black and orange fat boy or soft dine xl


----------



## Rockfish2

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> This is my new favorite expression for the advice to use small lures to catch large fish!


It’s true, I’ve caught lots of trout 20-25” on tiny crappie jigs when they’re feeding on glass minnows.


----------



## Wedge

My biggest trout to date was on a shrimp. 29.5 inches. My best trout on Top Water was to a pink Skitterwalk. My best trout on plastic was probably a Norton Sand Eel. I admit to catching a few on those barking monkeys........they work. I have personally avoided fishing with them since the freeze. I personally feel like I am doing my part to help the situation. I am not in the market to tell others what to do.....I just do MY part and MMOB.


----------



## Hueyfisher

I've done less fishing this year due to the freeze, the rain, the storms, the heat, LOL...just didn't do much fishing. When I did fish it was tough, no bait fishing this year, just lures. Trying to get both my son's throwing baitcasters, topwaters and broken backs to start. Will graduate to soft plastics at some point with them. Caught very few trout this year, and 90% were 13-14" trout. Had a few nice fat keepers but only kept 2 as both inhaled the lures. Primarily caught and kept a few reds for the grill, again we are talking under a dozen for the entire year. Lots of rat reds. Not too hopeful on the winter months this year, but will be CPR if I do end up with anything! I'm afraid we are in for a few years of tough fishing!!! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## makomyday

I have been fishing for 45 years. I have caught a bunch of good trout on many different lures. My PB was a little over 8 lbs. I caught her when i was 14 years old on a Gold Spoon. Over the years most of my better trout I have caught on Gold or Copper 3/4 Oz. Johnson Sprite spoons. I have caught quite a few over 7 on Top-Dogs and Corkys. Find a lure you believe in and matches the bait the big trout are feeding on and stick with it. A broken back Bomber Long-A is great if the big trout are eating Ribbon fish. Match what the big girls are eating!!


----------

